# Has Anyone Used Cnc Equipment In A Public Maker Space?



## Cadillac STS (Mar 2, 2015)

I have been going to a local Maker Space Geekgroup.org and taking a class on running parts on Haas mill and lathe.  The class so far has been great.  We are learning Autodesk Inventor and some Mastercam.  Class project is making a small steam engine that each member draws for himself and runs in the machine.  Great way to get involved and use new state of the art CNC equipment.  Once trained on the machines you have access to use the Haas machines for an hourly rate later.

Is anyone else using Maker Space type places for CNC?

If so please post where you go or places with CNC machines so other people might be able to go there too.

The Class





The Machines


----------



## compsurge (Mar 3, 2015)

The Geek Group is amazing. If I lived in Detroit area, I'd likely be a member.

In Philadelphia, PA, there is a makerspace called NextFab.

In Hollywood, MD, there is a makerspace called PaxSpace. I helped out a lot in the early days when I lived in the area.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 3, 2015)

It is in the Grand Rapids area, West Michigan.  But they have members worldwide.  People join and communicate through the web channel.

Google Map:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x8819ae84f24b9bf5:0x82a058e0a13e57fa


----------

